# KS -Cycling "X- Series"



## Bender1 (17. Februar 2011)

grüsse euch ihr freunde des guten geschmacks .. 

grade für 79 eier NEU gekauft und brauch meinungen..
aber keine "ks is einfach ********" antworten sondern was brauchbares wenns geht ;o) lästerschwestern hab ich genug im haus ..

habs gekauft um n bissi was zum spielen zu haben .. soll einfach n paar grinds und jumps aushalten .. bin ja kein matt hoffman .. 

also ? was sagt ihr ?? 

der Bender

ps: kleineres ritzel kommt hin und gute pedale sowieso ..


----------



## RISE (17. Februar 2011)

Erinnert mich an die Szene bei den Simpsons, in der Homer fÃ¼r 40000 Dollar eine Bypass Operation braucht und Dr. Nick Riviera jede beliebige OP fÃ¼r 129,95 durchfÃ¼hrt. Also liebe Leute, der Bender macht es euch vor. Warum mehrere Tausend Euro fÃ¼r ein Rad ausgeben, wenn ihr die gleiche QualitÃ¤t auch fÃ¼r 70â¬ bekommt?

Und um noch etwas Ernsthaftigkeit hinzuzufÃ¼gen: Mit dem Rad ist dir spÃ¤testens Ende MÃ¤rz die Freude an BMX vergangen und das absolut zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bender1 (17. Februar 2011)

HALLO, Dr Nick ......

tja ich such ja schon seit wochen nach nem gebrauchten für 120 (aussehn egal) und keiner meöldet sich .. dann muss ich ja ne lösung finden ..


----------



## joshridebmx (17. Februar 2011)

Also du willst ehrlich gemeinte Antworten:
Dieses Teil ist ein kompletter Fehlkauf. Ich will mal sehen wie du damit Grinds machst. Gib mir das Teil und die Achsen sind nach einem Tag durch.
Warum fragst du uns erst nach deinem Kauf nach ner Meinung , anstatt vorher zu fragen?


----------



## Bender1 (17. Februar 2011)

naja.. wenigstens nur 79 eier dahin .. im laden wollen se n hunni mehr .. 

ihr habt ja auch recht .. wenn auf meim konto nich nur staub wär, würd ich ja mehr für n anständiges gebrauchtes geben aber ich habs einfach nich .. 
mann will halt einfach fahren ..


----------



## joshridebmx (17. Februar 2011)

Jap aber wie wärs mit sparen?


----------



## Bender1 (17. Februar 2011)

jap .. ich SPAR mir die antwort auf den "guten" tip


----------



## RISE (17. Februar 2011)

Käme mir auch in den Sinn. Bei dem Budget braucht man eben Geduld. Das Doofe an dem Rad ist, dass die ganzen Standards, die dort verbaut sind, so alt sind, dass du kaum mehr Ersatzteile bekommen wirst - erst recht keine guten. Und wenn dann tatsächlich mal was kaputt geht, stehst du entweder da, weil es keine Teile mehr gibt oder du gibst Unmengen vom Geld aus um das Rad am laufen zu halten. Besonders vorsichtig wär ich beim 1" Schaft Vorbau. Nicht, dass die nicht ein gewisses Maß an Belastung vertragen, aber es gibt schon Gründe dafür, warum sämtliche Räder seit über zehn Jahren den 1 1/8" Threadless Standard haben...

Edit: Ein kleines Ritzel wirst du wahrscheinlich eh vergessen können, mit Glück ist ein 13 Zahn Freilaufritzel drin, für alles andere bräuchtest du eine Kassettennabe, dem Anschein nach 10mm, was die Auswahl reduziert oder aufs Female System und damit ordentlich Zaster (= mehr als das ganze Rad) bedeutet. Durch den alten Steuerrohrstandard wirst du keine modernen Gabeln fahren können und vernünftige Pedale gibt es für einteilige Kurbeln auch nicht mehr, da die auch einen anderen Standard verwenden und die neuen Pedale alle nicht passen.

Also als gut gemeinter Tipp: wenn du das Ding online oder bei ebay gekauft hast, schick es lieber unbenutzt zurück. Das erspart dir Zeit und Nerven.


----------



## Bender1 (17. Februar 2011)

ok danke RISE .. des war mal ne hilfreiche antwort.. und nich son schrott wie "sparen"-- damit kann ich jetz was anfangen und mir gedanken machen .. 

merci )


----------



## baiker007 (17. Februar 2011)

ich glaub des is so ein typisches bike wo mit ( sorry ) die türken immer rumfahren und sich cool fühlen. Ich glaub net das dieses BMX lange hält und wenn dan nur u zur arbeti zu fahren.
( ich bin kein rassist, bin selber halb ecuadorianer )


----------



## Bender1 (17. Februar 2011)

also wenn mir einer eins um die 100 anbieten kann, wär cool .. schaut doch mal in den keller oder hört euch um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (17. Februar 2011)

baiker007 schrieb:


> ich glaub des is so ein typisches bike wo mit ( sorry ) die türken immer rumfahren und sich cool fühlen. Ich glaub net das dieses BMX lange hält und wenn dan nur u zur arbeti zu fahren.
> ( ich bin kein rassist, bin selber halb ecuadorianer )



Jein. Also das auf Ausländer zu schieben ist ein wenig kurzsichtig. Bei uns gurkt die ganze Jugend auf sowas rum und das teilweise sehr abenteuerlich. 

Ansonsten echt noch warten und sparen, für 200 solltest du ein einigermaßen gutes gebrauchtes Rad bekommen, das sicher auch noch Schwächen hat, aber um Längen besser ist als das.


----------



## Bender1 (17. Februar 2011)

dann muss ich wohl schaun das ich des ding wieder los werd ..


----------



## Hertener (17. Februar 2011)

Ja, soweit ist es schon gekommen, dass man sich nachträglich für Dinge entschuldigt, die im Grunde wahr sind. Man sollte halt versuchen die Pauschalisierungen und Verallgemeinerungen vermeiden. 
Davon abgesehen werden solche Räder auch von anderen Nationalitäten bewegt. Bevorzugt von denen, die die Lebensmittel-Discounter zu ihren samstäglichen Versorgungszentren erkoren haben und jeden Feinkostladen meiden, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Wo das hinführt wissen wir ja jetzt:


> grüsse euch ihr freunde des guten geschmacks ..


----------



## Bender1 (17. Februar 2011)

Bender1 schrieb:


> dann muss ich wohl schaun das ich des ding wieder los werd ..




jemand interesse ?? *hrhrhr*


----------



## Bender1 (17. Februar 2011)

Hertener schrieb:


> Ja, soweit ist es schon gekommen, dass man sich nachträglich für Dinge entschuldigt, die im Grunde wahr sind. Man sollte halt versuchen die Pauschalisierungen und Verallgemeinerungen vermeiden.
> Davon abgesehen werden solche Räder auch von anderen Nationalitäten bewegt. Bevorzugt von denen, die die Lebensmittel-Discounter zu ihren samstäglichen Versorgungszentren erkoren haben und jeden Feinkostladen meiden, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Wo das hinführt wissen wir ja jetzt:



also DAS war jetz rassistisch ...richtig ätzender post..


----------



## baiker007 (17. Februar 2011)

@rise
Ja des war jetzt nur so dahergesagt. Natürlich gibt es ghenug deutsche die damit rumfahren. Aber ich sehe halt hauptsächlich ausländer damit rumhfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (17. Februar 2011)

Versuch es doch an die hier angsprochene 'Zielgruppe' solcher Räder zu verticken 
Edit: Die Lenkerstellung ist auch sehr geil


----------



## baiker007 (17. Februar 2011)

gell wäre doch eine gute idee


----------



## Bender1 (17. Februar 2011)

gibts eigentlich SALT bikes nich komplett ?? nur in teilen ??


----------



## Bender1 (17. Februar 2011)

is der gut ??

den hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/Univega-RAM-BX-K...405371&po=LWI&ps=63&clkid=7158801127890431035


----------



## RISE (18. Februar 2011)

Nein, der ist auch nicht gut. Wie gesagt: Geduld. Und mal die gÃ¤ngigen BMX Firmen bei ebay abklappern und vielleicht mal darauf achten, ob alles richtig geschrieben ist. Bei meinem ersten BMX hat der VerkÃ¤ufer damals Macneil falsch geschrieben und so gabs dann ein damals super ausgestattetes BMX fÃ¼r 170â¬. Guck vor allem mal nach WTP Addict und Trust, die sind zwar auch jenseits deiner derzeitigen Preisgrenze, aber sollten gleichzeitig auch Minimalziel sein. 

Zur anderen Frage: KomplettrÃ¤der von Salt gibt es nicht, denn Salt ist sozusagen die Hausmarke von Wethepeople und dient dazu, die KomplettrÃ¤der mit gÃ¼nstigen (und seit neuestem mit Salt Plus auch besseren)Teilen zu bestÃ¼cken. Von Salt selbst gibt es allerdings keine Rahmen, die kommen dann wieder von Wethepeople. 
Guck doch einfach mal im BMXBoard (www.bmxboard.de) und frag mal, ob da einer vielleicht noch fÃ¼r 200â¬ was brauchbares im Keller zu liegen hat. Das wÃ¤re selbst gebraucht schon ein SchnÃ¤ppchen und ganz ehrlich: fÃ¼r weniger wirst du hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich gar nichts vernÃ¼nftiges bekommen oder nur mit wirklich viel GlÃ¼ck.


----------



## Bender1 (18. Februar 2011)

also werd ich mich um den rahmen hier bemühen .. 



FBM Equilibrium "Leif Valin Pro Model"

danke rise... ich werd echt mal warten und mir was anständiges kaufen ...


----------



## RISE (18. Februar 2011)

Das ist aber wiederum ein Flatland Rahmen, der nicht unbedingt fÃ¼r die Belastungen von Street und Park ausgelegt ist. Musste auch mal gucken, der wird zwar schon lÃ¤nger nicht mehr gebaut, aber hat neu auch mal 600â¬ gekostet.


----------



## Bender1 (18. Februar 2011)

heul ... beinah was falsches gemacht..


----------



## Bender1 (18. Februar 2011)

UIIIIIII .. HErr RISE .. wenns gut läuft hab ich morgen 200 euro für n bike ) besser wiwe 100 )


----------



## Flatpro (19. Februar 2011)

hahaha, is ja besser als kino hier 
wie alt bisn du überhaupt? in bruck wohnen übrigens mehrere gute radfahrer...geh doch einfach mal in den neuen skatepark da und frag die ne runde aus! sofern es das fürstenfeldbruck bei münchen ist. 
sonst mal in den 360grad shop in lohof fahren. is ja auch nicht so weit weg...die verdienen ihr geld damit dir zu erklären was gut is und was nicht
und der post vom hertener war mal kein bisschen rassistisch. weisst du was rassismus ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bender1 (19. Februar 2011)

1. Flatpro hat dir einige Ratschläge gegeben, die ich beherzigen würde. Leute in Parks und Shops haben oft Ahnung und mit ein bisschen Glück kannste da mal Probe fahren und sehen, was für Räder dir zusagen. 
2. Ist Flatpro definitiv älter als du und hat Ahnung und ist hier seit 2003 Mitglied, deshalb
3. kannst du dir den Ton sparen. Wenn noch einmal sowas kommt, fliegst du hier direkt wieder raus. 

Thema ist zu, selber schuld.

RISE


----------

